#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Сакья >  > > >  >  >  Для учеников Драгоценного Сакья Тризина Ринпоче

## Svarog

Друзья!
Есть мысль собрать небольшую группу русскоязычных учеников Драгоценного Сакья Тризина Ринпоче с тем чтобы съездить повидать нашего Драгоценного Гуру и, если повезет, получить от Него наставления.
Пока что всё находится на уровне "написания вилами по воде", но хочется понять, есть ли на БФ люди, которые чувствуют необходимость в такой поездке.
Предполагаемое время это следующий год, более конкретно можно будет предполагать, когда будет расписание Его Святейшества.

----------

Pema Sonam (27.07.2011)

----------


## Ihar

Есть такое желание.. очень таки даже сильное

----------

Svarog (03.08.2011)

----------

